# plow size for tacoma



## DaveMD

I am buying a 1998 or 99 tacoma and am curious as to what size plow to put on it. Also should i go with the v6 or 4 cylinder 4x4. I am trying to get into the business and I think i am going to have some light residential drive way jobs. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bolts Indus.

Blizzard makes a 6'8" or a 7'2" plow for it. Max. weight is 380 lbs. Maximum weight that I would recommend.

I plowed commercial for years with a Toyota 4 runner
4cyl. std. and used low range. Let that be your guide.

Perhaps 6 cyl. if it is auto.


----------



## DaveMD

*v6 or 4*

I am interested in the v6 but i am not sure if i should go with 4 cyl. becuase it will get better mpg. Is the extra power worth the lower mpg? I can drive a 5 spd but i think i would be more comfortable with a automatic.
Also how much do you think i can purchase a used blizzard or snoway for my tacoma? 
thanks


----------



## Bolts Indus.

If you prefer an automatic then go with the 6 cyl.

Good luck finding a used Blizzard for it.


----------



## corkireland

Unfortunatly if your looking for a good plow and not a lot of weight, your looking at a lot of money for a blizzard and Snoway, and those are not easy to find used. You might try Meyers like their 6.5 or maybe a little bigger. I would say stick the v6, teh power is worth it. And you don't have to worry about plowing in 4 low so much because with a little more power, 4hi usually suffices, which is fine. but if your doing driveways, somtimes transmissions don't like going between gears in 4 lo as much nor does transfer case. Just some things to keep in mind. I'd go so far to say you could look at a the homesteader or suburbanite through fisher or western so long as you were going to keep it to a few driveways or so. But if you are thinking of making it a regular use plow.. You might want to compare the investment cost vs. the income potential and consider your benefits and losses.


----------



## dmontgomery

I bought the Snoway 6'8" ST last year. It is on my 96 4Runner V6.......I do driveways and small lots...

I have seen these plows used on here for around $1000-1500....but usually in the New England states. I don't think that the Suburbanite or Homesteader have mounts for Toyotas.....as least they didn't last year. 

I am very happy with the plow....and the V6/auto is the way to go in my opinion......I have had many Toyota trucks (both 4's and 6's) and the V6 is much more comfortable to drive....

Derek


----------



## RamesesSnow23

Unfortunately you will have a very hard time finding a blizzard used. What you will find used are fishers, westerns, and meyers. Any fisher LD series would work either LD 6'9" or LD 7'6". Western has the LSX plow and you could get a meyer anthing from 6'5" to 7'. A friend of mine has a V6 Tacoma ext cab with a Fisher LD 7'6" on it. The truck handels the plow fine and plows very well too, i used it once. He does have Timbrens in the front, a 140 AMP alternator and and auxillary transmission cooler; all things that id recommend if you plan on doing more then just your driveway.


----------



## lownrangr

I bought a used sno-way last year for my ranger off of a guy who was selling it on ebay. He just so happened to live in my area and he didn't get any bids so I bought it. You can find whatever you are looking for used, but it's the right place, right time kinda thing. I do like the Blizzard plows though.


----------



## Jon Geer

I would recommend using the BLIZZARD model 720LT, this would prove to be a good combo as far a truck to plow ratio. The extra weight advantage from the 680 to the 720 will come in handy.

We installed a couple last year, the customers love them. pumpkin:


----------



## RamesesSnow23

another great plow for the tacoma is the curtis 7' poly plow!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

you can go with 6.5 or tmp 7.0 meyers blade


----------



## Walldog

DaveMD said:


> I am buying a 1998 or 99 tacoma and am curious as to what size plow to put on it. Also should i go with the v6 or 4 cylinder 4x4. I am trying to get into the business and I think i am going to have some light residential drive way jobs. Thanks for the help.


I've got an '01, 2.7, 4x4 and she runs great for my needs. My next Taco will be a V6 though. Of course I like the new redesign of the Taco, but am not satisfied with Toyota going "mid size". anyway back on topic....

I'd reccommend a V6 and try to find a TRD'd Tacoma. Make sure it has the locking rear diff. Some of these have the TRD labeling, shocks etc, but do not have the locking diff. You never know when you want the extra kick from both rear wheels spinning ;-)

As far as MPG, I can't recall the specs, but the 4 isn't much better on gas than the 6. I maybe getting 3-4 more MPG than my buddy with his double cab, V6. At $2+ a gallon that does add up though.


----------



## Kramer

I put a 6.5 fisher Light duty plow on a 98 Tacoma (regular cab, 4 cylinder) last year. Had BFG all terrains (10/30) for tires and 350 lbs ballast they recommend 600lbs!).



Without the ballast, the rear end raised about 4 inches while lifting the plow. Wouldn't be a safe ride down the road.




Plowed good for the small amount of snow. If you do this, please check wiring---the ac comes on with the defroster----with the lights, wipers and defrost i was getting a burnt wire smell when lifting the plow. OK if you shut off the defrost.


I didn't see a big drop in mileage, but the 4 is limited on power. I plow in 4L and it did as well as a ranger I used to have.



Now I switched the plow to a 2000 taco with a 4 cyclinder for this yr. OK on the wiring (ac doesn't automatically come on), and the battery and alternater are better.
The rear end hadly lifts at all when lifting the plow with no ballast. I got firestones mud and snow 265's on this one.



Remember, at least fisher doesn't recommend using a plow on an extended cab tuck unless its the poly homesteader. I can't speak for other brands.


----------



## Chainlink

I have a 98 trd v6 Taco with fisher 6'9" plow and I use about 240 lbs od ballast. It does great, hard pack snow( couple of days old plowed in by city plow) isnt as easy as with a full size but since I hardly encounter that its not much of an issue.


----------



## Murf67

Not a Tacoma but look!!! :bluebounc


----------



## ToyotaPusher

I plow with a '98 Tacoma with a Fisher 6'8". The only mod I did to it was to install Timbrens in the front end. (install them yourself in 15 minutes) It's a manual 5 speed with a 4 cylinder and I have yet to get stuck or not been able to push a snowfall due to volume or a lack of power. 80,000 on the original clutch.

Too many people are hooked on huge horsepower and huge trucks. Keep in mind the size of the equipment in regards to what you want to accomplish and you will be fine. (hint) GO SLOW......I push mainly driveways at $80 to $100 per crack per push. Stay in the upscale areas. My route coupled with "flag downs" will net me from $2400 to $3000 per event.

As stated before, good luck finding one of these used. I looked for 6 months....

Best kept secret out there......driveways and a small rig.......here's the pic.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=15972


----------



## pjaln

get an 03 or 04 or at least something that you can keep for a while because that new taco is not going to be able to handle a plow like a 6,8 ,min mount by fisher or anything like that the new front end sucks it is lower and wider which makes for problems when designing plows to fit on certain trucks 
i have a 01 taco xtra cab 4 banger 5 speed it is an excellent truck all i had to do is put timbrens in i have driven 65 mph down rt. 93 in boston goind to different jobs and the temp does not even rise at all and the handling is good ,braking and all the only ballast i use is whatever snow lands in the bed i use it for doing sidewalks in boston it is the skinniest beefiest small truck out there until 05 no toyota ****ed it up .....paul


----------

